
Cloudera's Open Source Commitment - amaniax
https://blog.cloudera.com/our-commitment-to-open-source-software/
======
amaniax
How would it work ? They state that the code will be open-source but requires
a subscription for download "cloudera-hosted" binaries ?

Can't understand how it can be open-source license with explicit need for
subscription ? Does that mean they will open-source the code but people will
have to build the code themselves ? Anyone aware of a similar setup in the
open-source industry ?

